# Norlin Era Gibson's...anyone got one?



## muskrat (Sep 28, 2009)

This is not a thread to try and open up the timeless "Norlin" debate, just curious if anyone has any.

I have a couple, first is 1978 Gibson Marauder in Tobacco Burst.


Next is a 1977 Les Paul Special AKA Les Paul 55/77



Would love to get my hands on a 70's Custom, hopefully in the future...


----------



## SteveS (Apr 25, 2006)

I've got a 78 Les Paul Deluxe that I bought brand new from Ross Music Sales in Bridgewater. It was right around $1000 back then.

I was 17 at the time and put a deposit on the guitar and a Peavey Duece that was there as well. I worked my ass off at a service station pumping gas for about 6 months to pay it all off. 

It's a great guitar. Heavy as shit but sounds great. The mini-humbuckers have a very unique crisp tone that is a real departure from my R9. The R9 can get a bit too thick sometimes with the wrong amp.
The Deluxe has a range right between full-size humbucker and a Strat type single coil guitar. 

It's my favorite guitar and has been around the block with me. It'll likely go in the coffin with me.


----------



## xbolt (Jan 1, 2008)

These are my LPCs.

The 72 Tobacco Burst was my first guitar and I picked up a Black 74 20th Anniversary a few years later which has been a real player since...

















[/


----------



## stoptail (Sep 22, 2009)

Im drooling , love the Waffleback tuners and embossed pickup covers on the 72 Tobacco LP custom.


----------



## muskrat (Sep 28, 2009)

Sweet LPC'S!....one day...one day...


----------



## tojoe (Apr 5, 2009)

Iv'e had my share, having gotten into the Historic line it's hard to go back, I tried a few years ago with a 69-70 deluxe converted to HB's, it sounded ok, just not special, I recently saw some footage of me playin a now gone 76' standard, it sounded good but I put it down to the aftermarket pu's, considering you can get 90's standards with one pc necks, it's tough..still like you Musk I have one of those 55-77 Specials, I just dug them, and no volute...I forgot I do have a 70.. 335..never sell it..volute and all.


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

I have an early 70's Les Paul Custom.
I love the volute.

It was modded before I got it, and so I had no problem changing some of the stuff on it.

I got it on sale, used, back when most people seemed to want the superstrat/shredder guitars--so I got a great deal.

It sounds great, lots of grit and power, and yet it can sound very smooth.

the pickups are wired series/parallel for some tonal variety.

It's the one I play the most.


----------



## Drazden (Oct 26, 2007)

I had a '76 Marauder, and almost almost bought an early-70s LP Custom. My experiences with Norlin Gibsons has been wholly positive, honestly, at least from a playing point of view. I guess the ones I've encountered haven't been too pretty, but that's my own limited experience. They've all sounded amazing.


----------



## Kenmac (Jan 24, 2007)

For the longest time I used to own a 1978 Gibson Les Paul Deluxe but after awhile I got tired of the mini humbucker sound and ended up trading it back in the early 90's (not a direct trade, the guy gave me some cash as well) for a Tokai Love Rock. I kind of wish I still had it.


----------



## Lester B. Flat (Feb 21, 2006)

I've got an early 1970 LP Deluxe with the small volute and no Made in USA stamp. I've had it since '71 and the mods were done around '78. It desperately needs a fret job and some other work so it's in temporary retirement until I can afford it. It's been a great guitar.


----------



## dwagar (Mar 6, 2006)

Like Zontar, I bought my 74 Custom back when they were cheap. A bit weighty, but a great guitar.


----------



## tojoe (Apr 5, 2009)

That's a beautiful Custom, I used to own a 20th anniversary same color, cool gtr, weighty with the smallest frets...


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

dwagar said:


> Like Zontar, I bought my 74 Custom back when they were cheap. A bit weighty, but a great guitar.


Nice one--mine's the black finish--which I associate most with Customs.
But I like the way old Gibson finishes age.

I need to take some new pictures of it, or scan some better ones onto my computer.

But I've been busy--taking a break right now.
Maybe when I get going on my LP copy upgrade I'll post them both.


----------



## muskrat (Sep 28, 2009)

Lot of nice customs!

How much were these in the 70's?


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

Off the top of my head I'm not sure how much they were in the 70's.

I know in 79/80 a friend of mine got a left handed Custom new for over $1000 (closer to 1500 I think) and then he found a used one for $600. He bought that one too.

I got mine in the late 80's--for less than my friend paid for the used lefty.


----------



## dwagar (Mar 6, 2006)

I bought mine in the early 80s. $535 from L&M - it was a trade in.


----------



## Nemo (Oct 18, 2007)

I have a white '74 custom that looks a lot like dwagers', except it has black witchhat knobs and different tuners. Bought it new at Kahlua for $700, list was $962.50.

I love the slim neck on it, not a fan of fat '59 necks. And the T-Tops!


----------



## Lester B. Flat (Feb 21, 2006)

In 1971 the suggested retail price in Canada for a LP Deluxe was $610.00 with hardshell case. I bought mine second hand but in unplayed condition for $525.00. Customs would have been about a hundred bucks more.


----------



## Mr Yerp (Feb 24, 2006)

Here's my '73 lefty. I paid $725.00 new. Still have the L&M receipt. Traded in my '69 SG. Kick myself regularly for not keeping it!


----------



## augerman (Sep 6, 2009)

Here's my 1980 Deluxe, bought new at kalua Music on Kingston Road








It's got a 1 piece back, and the top is 2 pieces, 
took me 6 months to pay for it working at my first job for minimum wage









It has never let me down, and I take very good care of it.


----------



## Rick31797 (Apr 20, 2007)

what years was Norlin ..
Rick


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

Rick31797 said:


> what years was Norlin ..
> Rick


1970 to 1985 +/- a year in either direction.


----------



## Rick31797 (Apr 20, 2007)

*lp*

Thanks, i guess mine qualifies . I bought this 1982 LP custom brand new.


----------



## Drazden (Oct 26, 2007)

Rick31797 said:


> Thanks, i guess mine qualifies . I bought this 1982 LP custom brand new.



WOW.


----------



## 55 Jr (May 3, 2006)

1978 Gibson The Paul







































Best regards,

Brian


----------



## Stonesy (Oct 7, 2008)

Here's one from 1973 that started out as a Deluxe.


----------



## The Usual (May 14, 2008)

augerman said:


> Here's my 1980 Deluxe, bought new at kalua Music on Kingston Road
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Friend of mine has one of these, but with the sandwich body of maple, mahogany. One of the best sounding LPs I have ever played.


----------



## big frank (Mar 5, 2006)

I have a Norlin era guitar. It's an es-325; basically a 335 with mini humbuckers.
It has some of the money saving "features" early 70's Gibsons were famous for. Plastic plate on the front containing the volume and tone pots and three-way switch.
Colour is walnut, (they also came in red), and the binding is three ply white/black/white. It does have the infamous "Volute". Why this is seen as a negative is lost on me. It only makes the neck stronger and doesn't affect playability at all.
It's a guitar that I will never sell.
Wonderful tone, fantastic playability, thin fast neck and that intangible "Mojo" that comes with years of use. I play it through an old 60's Gibson Explorer amp and the tone is pure Chicago blues.
I bought it used in Toronto about 10 years ago along with it's old worn case that's missing it's handle. The previous owned used part of an old leather belt as a substitute. I wouldn't dream of finding a replacement handle. It is what it is....a fantastic sounding/playing Gibson, the colour of rich milk chocolate. mmmmmmmmmmm.....chocolate!


----------



## big frank (Mar 5, 2006)

By the way Rick; that is a beautiful LP Custom.


----------



## LPBlue (Feb 2, 2006)

I bought my 76 LPC in 1980 for $400Cdn...










I'm now considering pulling the Dimarzio pups (they came with it) and installing Gibsons putting the guitar back to original condition.

J.R.


----------



## Rick31797 (Apr 20, 2007)

*Lp*

Thanks Frank, I have really injoyed the guitar, and i still remember clearly the day i picked it up. They called me and told me it had came in so, when i went in the store they had it in the case on the counter, and there was 4 sales people looking at it, and i don't think any of them had seen the auto winders before, they thought it was a pretty cool feature.
And that was 27 yrs ago, man has time went by.

Rick


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

Rick31797 said:


> And that was 27 yrs ago, man has time went by.


I can't believe it when I think of how long I've had most of my guitars...


----------



## Rex Lannegan (Mar 2, 2006)

'79

I've named him George. It's like playing a wrecking ball...sound and weight!


----------



## Evilmusician (Apr 13, 2007)

Rex Lannegan said:


> '79
> 
> I've named him George. It's like playing a wrecking ball...sound and weight!


Not a bunny rabbit George I will have to punish you but good ! lol !


----------



## Rex Lannegan (Mar 2, 2006)

Evilmusician said:


> Not a bunny rabbit George I will have to punish you but good ! lol !


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2JlVqfC8-UI

:food-smiley-004:


----------



## gt90 (May 26, 2009)

Here's an '81 ES335TD bought new in '86. Originally had a trapeze tail piece which I replaced with the Bigsby. It's wine red and has a coil tap for a single coil sound.


----------



## YaReMi (Mar 9, 2006)

muskrat said:


> ...
> Next is a 1977 Les Paul Special AKA Les Paul 55/77
> 
> 
> ...


Another '77 example - I just got this one last week:
http://lh3.ggpht.com/_NrnVTwLfnHI/St5UfjyC1nI/AAAAAAAAA7w/WnZEZLu_9_A/s800/DSC_1321_3.JPG

.. pictures without 'body parts' are coming soon ..


----------



## curley-maple (Oct 23, 2009)

*you mean this old thing?*










that is my 1980 les paul heritage series elite model that my father bought for me the day I was born. my mother was going into labor and they had to prep her and the nurses told my dad to go away for a few hours so he went to l and m and picked up that guitar ....thanks dad!!

you could say i was born to play it

the other one is my brand new 09 american deluxe Qmt hss in tobbacco sunburst,had to arder it from the factory.they dont make a pile of them and only do a run when they have enough orders but the wait was only two and a half mothes, I was bracing myself for it to be six mothes plus....it felt like two and a half years though

both are quilted maple with ebony fretboards 

I play through a 1986 mesa boogie sob model 60/100 watt


im new to the board and i just found it so hello everyone!


----------



## Rick31797 (Apr 20, 2007)

wow nice Dad and he picked a nice one. I kinda did the same thing only i kept it..LOL
Well in July 1982 my son was born and i ordered a new custom, with the thought of handing it down too him.
He did learn to play guitar but doesn't play anymore., doesn't seem to interest him at all, and he doesn't seem to look after things, but he will probably end up with it anyways someday, it sits in the case and once and awhile i will play it, but i kinda like the hollow body electrics.
Rick


----------



## Kenmac (Jan 24, 2007)

curley-maple said:


> that is my 1980 les paul heritage series elite model that my father bought for me the day I was born. my mother was going into labor and they had to prep her and the nurses told my dad to go away for a few hours so he went to l and m and picked up that guitar ....thanks dad!!
> 
> you could say i was born to play it
> 
> ...


First of all, welcome to the forum Curley-Maple. Hope you'll enjoy it here. I also have a 1980 Les Paul Heritage Elite guitar. Here's a photo of mine:


----------



## Gene Machine (Sep 22, 2007)

*sorry*



Rick31797 said:


> wow nice Dad and he picked a nice one. I kinda did the same thing only i kept it..LOL
> Well in July 1982 my son was born and i ordered a new custom, with the thought of handing it down too him.
> He did learn to play guitar but doesn't play anymore., doesn't seem to interest him at all, and he doesn't seem to look after things, but he will probably end up with it anyways someday, it sits in the case and once and awhile i will play it, but i kinda like the hollow body electrics.
> Rick



don't mean to hijack the thread. I bought my boy a Martiin HD28 just before he was born... he'll get it some day...

Back to Norlins...

I love the look of a Norlin Black Beauty. There's just something so 70's about it...


----------

